# Rainbow 2012?



## Violante

I dunno where the gathering will be exactly, since as of now the welcomehere.org has like five states posted, but i need to get outta new mexico, and plan to head east from denver sometime in may. I''m lookin for a travelling companion, prefferably female, to take this trip with me. I have no money and no vehicle but thats how i made it to new mexico from pennsylvania two years ago. Hitch hiking still works pretty well, and i have a dog, which is easy money on the road. Anyone who wants to come with me i'll meet up with u where ever, i just need a reason to leave sooner rather than later, and dont particularly want to do do it myself.


----------



## bryanpaul

from what i've heard from someone in with the "rainbow family", it's lookin like it's most likely gonna be in the eastern tennessee area


----------



## Doobie_D

I heard there was a regional coming up soon in Chestertown, MD


----------



## bryanpaul

Doobie_D said:


> I heard there was a regional coming up soon in Chestertown, MD


nah dood.....either Sudlersville or Rock Hall......i'll keep everyone posted


----------



## Doobie_D

That one in Queen Annes county out on the Wagner property was off the hook!


----------



## wildboy860

ive mainly heard either TN or KY.


----------



## Violante

Thank u guys, lemme know if u hear anything else


----------



## wildboy860

you wont here about where its actually going to be until like a month or so before hand. nobody really knows until then!!!


----------



## Violante

ya i kno


----------



## Monica Danger

This year will be my first Gathering. If our vehicle wasn't already full up with four people and a dog, along with all our packs, I'd say we could give you a ride, Violante. We are taking off from the Denver/Boulder area here in a few weeks. I hope you are able to find a ride!


----------



## Violante

Well thanks anyway, im sure ill be fine, im gonna hitch hike but its just a few states.


----------



## Monica Danger

Plans actually changed for me. Our ride decided to back out and so did one of the other people. So, it's just me an my friend hitching. It should make for an interesting trip.


----------



## Nicomata

hey, so i live in oregon and im wondering if it'd be worth it to hitchhike to Tennesee or where it is this summer? It'd be my first.


----------



## zephyr23

late june early jully been to 5 nationals and 7 riginals if you have any question please pm me


----------



## iamwhatiam

Nicomata said:


> hey, so i live in oregon and im wondering if it'd be worth it to hitchhike to Tennesee or where it is this summer? It'd be my first.


 YES! it would be very worth it. if you never attempt it, you'll never know what could have been. all the adventures you will have and new people you will meet. if it's your first rainbow gathering, you're in for a craaazy time.....i'd say go for it.....and you may eventually get a ride all the way there, as lots of people will be heading there


----------



## Nicomata

iamwhatiam said:


> YES! it would be very worth it. if you never attempt it, you'll never know what could have been. all the adventures you will have and new people you will meet. if it's your first rainbow gathering, you're in for a craaazy time.....i'd say go for it.....and you may eventually get a ride all the way there, as lots of people will be heading there


sweeeet, i'm gonna do my best to get there. we'll see what happens!


----------



## Teko

bryanpaul said:


> from what i've heard from someone in with the "rainbow family", it's lookin like it's most likely gonna be in the eastern tennessee area


are there still volunteer spots available? my friend dandylion and myself are trying to go. if we can busk up enough gas to get out there. ive been to a few smaller festivals, but never to rainbow. plus we both spin fire and it would be bad ass to spin with some of the people at rainbow.


----------



## wildboy860

yes there are volunteer spots left. you can message me directly and ill put you on the list. ill need your name, phone number, e-mail and 100$ per person mailed directly to me.


----------



## bryanpaul

wildboy860 said:


> yes there are volunteer spots left. you can message me directly and ill put you on the list. ill need your name, phone number, e-mail and 100$ per person mailed directly to me.


wildboy is the managerial superintendent of volunteers, sales, and concessions for the National Rainbow Family of Living Light Inc.


----------



## zephyr23

it a 100% free silly know money to get in and no money when you r in the gathering


----------



## wildboy860

grrr.... you ruined my joke. hahaha


----------



## ped

bryanpaul said:


> wildboy is the managerial superintendent of volunteers, sales, and concessions for the National Rainbow Family of Living Light Inc.


 
lol


----------



## bryanpaul

i have a few extra tickets to this year's gathering for sale.....if anyone is interested....hit me up......will sell for 1/2 the original price


----------



## Pheonix

Money's still worth something in the parking lot.


----------



## RockyTheFlyingSquirrel

Might have to speed things up with readying my rig.. Early June someone said? Always wanted to hit up a rainbow gathering, but never got around to it, never met anyone who knew where it was going down, either.


----------



## wildboy860

i just heard somewhere today, that it was going to be in eastern, TN


----------



## CXR1037

Can't wait to see all the Drainbow kids in catch-out spots across the country.

CXR - "oi! me n my road dogs is going to rainbow, brother, what train goes there?"


----------



## bryanpaul

CXR1037 said:


> Can't wait to see all the Drainbow kids in catch-out spots across the country.
> 
> CXR - "oi! me n my road dogs is going to rainbow, brother, what train goes there?"


yeah those trashy worthless fuckheads who are tryin to get to an awesome congregation of good people sure do suck, huh......i'll bet they even hold peices of cardboard to bum money, and they probably smoke marijuana.....stupid kids who are trying to get to a destination......... 
sarcasm^

BP- "where you kids tryin to go....i'll help with as much info as i can........."


----------



## ped

CXR1037 said:


> Can't wait to see all the Drainbow kids in catch-out spots across the country.
> 
> CXR - "oi! me n my road dogs is going to rainbow, brother, what train goes there?"


 

Drainbows? You mean the perfect utopian society has a bunch of leeches and parasites who don't pull their own weight? Fuckit, lets chant _om_ and talk about how unelightened babylon is! Lovin you....


----------



## Violante

ha ha, lovin u brother


----------



## river dog

kid never makes it past A-camp...claims he's family...bahahaha


----------



## CXR1037

bryanpaul said:


> yeah those trashy worthless fuckheads who are tryin to get to an awesome congregation of good people sure do suck, huh......i'll bet they even hold peices of cardboard to bum money, and they probably smoke marijuana.....stupid kids who are trying to get to a destination.........
> sarcasm^
> 
> BP- "where you kids tryin to go....i'll help with as much info as i can........."


 

What you said.

cxR - "why are you guys drunk at, like, 10AM? And why are you passed out in front of the Roseville market? I hope the bull throws you all in jail."


----------



## supertramp1990

damn dirty hippies lol


----------



## supertramp1990

im prolly not going to make it to nationals this year. gonna go out west on string cheese tour.


----------



## AnthraxMatt

nationals is usually over 4th of july weekend, holding camp and such a few weeks before. council is soon to happen for a more specific spot, should be near ky, maybe tn.


----------



## smellsea

brother bitch-tits.


----------



## Chewbacka

CXR1037 said:


> Can't wait to see all the Drainbow kids in catch-out spots across the country.
> 
> CXR - "oi! me n my road dogs is going to rainbow, brother, what train goes there?"


 
Haha pretty good shit.


----------



## zephyr23

Spring causal is going on right now in WV we all will know where the gathering is in like 2 week at most


----------



## ipoPua

it should be pretty easy finding a ride out west from rainbow, yeah? cos i dont really wanna bother going if i'm not gonna be able to get west from there but i figure its a pretty decent chance


----------



## Pheonix

ipoPua said:


> it should be pretty easy finding a ride out west from rainbow, yeah? cos i dont really wanna bother going if i'm not gonna be able to get west from there but i figure its a pretty decent chance


 
Every time I've been to the nationals when it's time to leave I make it to the end of the parking lot to find an "unofficial" hitchhikers camp where all the hitchhikers wait with their signs looking for a ride. Many people do get rides cross country out of this hitchhiker's camp.


----------



## Unslap

CXR1037 said:


> What you said.
> 
> cxR - "why are you guys drunk at, like, 10AM? And why are you passed out in front of the Roseville market? I hope the bull throws you all in jail."



Hahaha those store owners are remarkably tolerant of transients


----------



## Violante

nice i cant wait, im setting off in a few days from new mexico, gonna chill in denver for a bit, then head east, hopefully they will post it soon after i leave, either way im sure ill b there


----------



## zephyr23

yeah you should be able to get a rode....i would find a camp that based out of some where in callie and just ask around


----------



## technotrash

if anyone's headed to wherever it's going to be from new york, let me know! i really want to go this year. the city is driving me fucking crazy, just need a friend to travel with.


----------



## soapybum

There are a few sites dedicated to rideshares just for the rainbows, those might be helpful for ya


----------



## Pheonix

soapybum said:


> There are a few sites dedicated to rideshares just for the rainbows, those might be helpful for ya


 
If you know them can you post links?


----------



## soapybum

I don't know them off the top of my head, I'll find them and post links when I do


----------



## deanmoriarty

wildboy860 said:


> yes there are volunteer spots left. you can message me directly and ill put you on the list. ill need your name, phone number, e-mail and 100$ per person mailed directly to me.


quit steppin on my toes!fucking scalpers!kids,i can get them for 42$ face value!


----------



## ipoPua

Pheonix said:


> If you know them can you post links?


google.com, yeah?
go to the welcomehome site and they have links t 2 of em, thats all i know


----------



## Pheonix

ipoPua said:


> google.com, yeah?
> go to the welcomehome site and they have links t 2 of em, thats all i know


 
I hate going to that site their server crashes all the time. And they keep using the same crappy server that has given them crap service for over the past 10 years. Sometimes when I go to that site I leave more confused then when i came, but ain't that the rainbow experience.


----------



## ipoPua

yeah its deffo crap but you should be able t get to the links still


----------



## RockyTheFlyingSquirrel

When does the official and final location get released? This'll be my first rainbow gathering and I'm still kind of unsure of how it works.. I'm going to guess since it kinda starts near the end of this month, the date is posted around the 15th?


----------



## zephyr23

I am sure someone will post once they know,....i am sick of 10 ppl asking the same dam question


----------



## ipoPua

it'll be in the next 2 weeks top


----------



## zephyr23

Just got word from concluded spring council, this year's annual gathering to be held in Cherokee National Forest. The site is East of South Holston Lake between the lake and Holston Mountain in the NE corner of TN. N 36.50175 W 82.04347​


----------



## RockyTheFlyingSquirrel

Good man, I was hoping this info would come around soon, I was hearing from people that the council was having a bit of trouble, but there was a lot of TN talk. Glad it's there, I've been wanting to go to TN. Now that we know where it's at, I've got a seat left in my truck for someone who needs a ride. The other person I promised it to has vanished. I'll be leaving from the Rochester NY area. If you wanna see my route, just use google maps and get directions from Rochester NY to the coordinates listed thanks to Zephyr. N 36.50175 W 82.04347 .The shortest given route by google, mile wise, is the one I'm taking.


----------



## zephyr23

Go when ever you want ppl are their now.....it get really big around the 1-7......i am leaving from ny then going to philly to winchester VA then to rainbow land i will be arieving around the 26 at the latest....maybe see you their


----------



## Bl3wbyyou

Sweet ill be leaving here either the 14th or im gonna wait till i order my camera then head out.

Should be interesting.I'm glad the info is out there.


----------



## ped

Be aware if you're route has you going on I-75 southbound the road has completely collapsed at Jellico Mt just past the ky/tn state line.


----------



## supertramp1990

http://appalachiangathering2012.blogspot.com/

directions to the site are on here


----------



## partysummer07

Thanks for the info zephyr. I too do not enjoy trying to glean useful information from that welcome here site.


----------



## partysummer07

yo also I just found a pretty good seeming rideshare board that seems to have a lot of rides offered: http://aspx.starsrainbowrideboard.org/Rides.aspx


----------



## Keno Star

how's coming up I-59 south birmingham nouth of nola?


----------



## Nemo Perish

Could anyone offer a lift out of northern illinois? Dekalb area?
I bring the smokes.


----------



## Keno Star

I'm in Tuscaloosa,Alabama


----------



## Zoshpermanent

Hey I need a ride from Atlanta on the 1st of july. Can pay share of Gas


----------



## Zoshpermanent

any advice on hitching from atl to rainbow


----------



## Zoshpermanent

KeNoe said:


> I'm in Tuscaloosa,Alabama


 Yo when r u leaving r u going through ATL


----------



## Keno Star

I'm in Birmingham now I'm gonna go up I- 59 in the
morning


----------



## DisgustinDustin

Th


Zoshpermanent said:


> any advice on hitching from atl to rainbow[/quoteThere's a mega bus from ATL to CHATT.. That's a good start..


----------



## Zoshpermanent

KeNoe said:


> I'm in Birmingham now I'm gonna go up I- 59 in the
> morning


 Ok. thanks none the less. not back in the US until 1st of july


----------



## Zoshpermanent

(in atlanta 1st of july)


----------



## Zoshpermanent

DisgustinDustin said:


> Th


 dope thanks for the heads up


----------



## Zoshpermanent

Alright just checked it out. $11 megabus to knowville then hitch from there!
Thanks


----------



## DisgustinDustin

Atta boy!


----------



## Coral FlowerTramp D

anyone from the south flroida area?


----------



## Bl3wbyyou

Wonder how crappy the weather is gonna be?This storm that FL is currently getting hit with is heading up north.So i dunno how bad it will be heading up that way.

I should hopefully be there in a few days.Should be an experience for a lifetime lol.


----------



## 614 crust

Well if anyone gives a fuck I'll actually be there for the last couple of days.


----------



## soapybum

I'm camping and helping out around granola funk if anyone wants to hang.


----------



## Keno Star

i got in to knoxville lastnight I'mma stay tonight and try and make my way home in the morning but If your coming through today & can give me a ride i'ld appreciated It call


----------



## daveycrockett

soapybum said:


> I'm camping and helping out around granola funk if anyone wants to hang.


where the hell were you i had the lined walk across from turtle soup
i said punknomad and everyone was like huh?


----------



## Bl3wbyyou

Anyone coming thru i75 and clevland.please give me a call.I'm 80 miles out from knoxville.850 672 4456.


----------



## MxEx

this oogle/drainbow is rubber tramping it there awkwardly enough. Got 2 riders and room for others coming up from FL. If you got gas money I'll pick ya up, otherwise get on the ramp or back road.


----------



## 614 crust

leaving ohio thursday after my aunts funeral to make my way there


----------



## Bl3wbyyou

I g


MxEx said:


> this oogle/drainbow is rubber tramping it there awkwardly enough. Got 2 riders and room for others coming up from FL. If you got gas money I'll pick ya up, otherwise get on the ramp or back road.


I got $15 lol.But I have $30 on my ebt card.plus I can gas jug.give me a call please.850 672 4456.I know it's not much but it's all I got atm.Had $30 but this damn town drains ya fast.and can't flu signs here either.Later Chris


----------



## soapybum

daveycrockett said:


> where the hell were you i had the lined walk across from turtle soup
> i said punknomad and everyone was like huh?


I was by gfunk, and instant soup. That'd be cool if we could get a StP camp set up next year but half the ppl on here are probably goat campers so idk if there'd be any point to it...


----------



## 614 crust

I was up at fat kids


----------



## soapybum

I loved the Skynet there, only made it to Fat Kids twice cuz it was such a long walk from G funk


----------



## Keno Star

Yea the skynet was great, I was between fat kids nd goat camp


----------



## barefootinbabylon

Who's goin' to World Rainbowz in Palenque? i'm thinking realll hard about it; the I-Ching kinda told me i should definitely do it. Never been to a Rainbow thing before, but i am a Rainbow kid of the livin' Liigghhtt.  i figure this is the one to go to!

Namaste, Blessed Be,
~ melissA


----------

